# Help to bolens husky 1476



## Kevin Kjelsholt (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello there, 
I have a bolen husky 1476 it came as a collection set and since I obviously have nothing else to do, I am renovating it, I would like it to run stronger is this possible? it is with hydrostatic propulsion...
And now got a small car engine in it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Kevin Kjelsholt said:


> Hello there,
> I have a bolen husky 1476 it came as a collection set and since I obviously have nothing else to do, I am renovating it, I would like it to run stronger is this possible? it is with hydrostatic propulsion...
> And now got a small car engine in it



Welcome Kevin! That sound like you have some serious lawn maintenance in your future!!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Kevin,
Welcome aboard. Where are you located? I ran and maintained a 1476 for many years and still have the tractor sitting out back. Let us know how we can help and we will try to answer your questions. I personally was "in love" with my 1476. What a powerhouse.
If you go to manuals in the header bar above, you will find a maintenance manual on the 1476. Might help you find some answers. I would be interested in seeing that car engine conversion in a picture.


----------



## Kevin Kjelsholt (Sep 30, 2020)

bbirder said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Welcome aboard. Where are you located? I ran and maintained a 1476 for many years and still have the tractor sitting out back. Let us know how we can help and we will try to answer your questions. I personally was "in love" with my 1476. What a powerhouse.
> If you go to manuals in the header bar above, you will find a maintenance manual on the 1476. Might help you find some answers. I would be interested in seeing that car engine conversion in a picture.


Well, im in Denmark, i did find the manual, did see it were. a made in usa  so why not try you guys. over here it is not a machine you se that offen.
But i cant see, what i can do to make it go fast
i get around 2-3000rpm then the rest of the way the engine just work without i move fast there...

Note: im not gonna mowing the lawn with it


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow!! would that be a BMC engine and radiator ?, sure looks like a BMC, especially with that SU carby sitting on the side, I feel you have also rotated the inlet and exhaust manifold around as the SU usually sits with the tilt towards the engine, should be a beast when you get the drive sorted.

And I like the stack!!.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Kevin,
As Fredm stated, WOW. Here I thought you were interested in rebuilding that 1476 to original. seems you must be into racing or trying for some land speed record. LOL. I think you will be limited with that hydro transmission. Never seen it done but perhaps you couild swap out for a manual trans from a model 1250 or even 1050. Then you could maybe mess with gears to change ratios. That's out of my league but I wish you the best.


----------



## Kevin Kjelsholt (Sep 30, 2020)

FredM said:


> Wow!! would that be a BMC engine and radiator ?, sure looks like a BMC, especially with that SU carby sitting on the side, I feel you have also rotated the inlet and exhaust manifold around as the SU usually sits with the tilt towards the engine, should be a beast when you get the drive sorted.
> 
> And I like the stack!!.


it's absolutely right, it's a bmc engine and i have turned the intake to get the lower.
The stack is fill with somes sound
attenuation, so the sound better


----------



## Kevin Kjelsholt (Sep 30, 2020)

bbirder said:


> Kevin,
> As Fredm stated, WOW. Here I thought you were interested in rebuilding that 1476 to original. seems you must be into racing or trying for some land speed record. LOL. I think you will be limited with that hydro transmission. Never seen it done but perhaps you couild swap out for a manual trans from a model 1250 or even 1050. Then you could maybe mess with gears to change ratios. That's out of my league but I wish you the best.


as the first picture shows I am missing a lot of parts,
and the engine I had in stock
however, all the shields are still missing so it can look more complete but it is coming.
pity there is no speed adjustment in the rear


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hang in there Kevin, we have a bloke by the name* jhngardner367* on this site that can tell you want you want to know about that tranny, trouble is he is very busy and we don't see him that much now, I apologise if I have over stepped the mark John by writing your name in this post.


----------

